# All Slavic languages: name of numbers, bus numbers



## Encolpius

Hello, I need a big favour. The names of numbers are a little bit difficult in Slavic language, I couldn't find a list on the net, first of all, maybe because they are seldom written, mostly pronounced. Would you please make a list of *the name* of numbers in all Slavic languages. Thank you so much and for the earlier cooperation as well. Enc. 

*Czech*: 
1-10: jednička, dvojka, trojka, čtyřka, pětka, sedmička, osmička, desítka
11-19: it is easy how to create it, number + -ka > jedenáct-ka, dvanáct-ka...etc.
20-90: dvacítka, třicítka, čtyřicítka; padesátka, šedesátka, sedmdesátka, osmdesátka, devadesátka
100 stovka

So, you say: I'll take the bus/tram No 7, No 11, No 20 > jedu sedmičkou, jedenáctkou, dvacítkou (Instrumental)


----------



## bibax

I add #1000: tisícovka.

Some examples how to use the names of numbers in Czech (they are declined like the feminine nouns):

Z matematiky dostal trojku.
Dám si dvanáctku (12° beer).
Mám jen tisícovku (1000 Kč banknote).
Čekám na sedmičku. (streetcar #7 or seven in a card play)
Právě jely dvě desítky za sebou (two streetcars #10).
Byly tam dvě osmnáctky (two 18 year old girls).

An anecdote from the times of the Protectorate Bohemia and Moravia (1939-1945)

K zastávce se blíží tramvaj s nápisem
*
                       22
         Weißberg Bílá hora.*

Na zastávce stojící venkovan se ptá ostatních čekajících: _"Prosím vás, je to *dvaadvacítka *nebo *dvojka*?" ("Can you tell me, please, is it #22 or #2?")
_


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you, bibax, excellent examples! I wish all members had such a nice comment. 
And you forgot, what the dentist is saying: jednička, dvojka, šestka plomba, etc....
And I bed, there must be more


----------



## bibax

Nowadays our dentists use another numbering: 11-18 (upper right), 21-28 (upper left), 31-38 (lower left), 41-48 (lower right).
I must know it, because this month they extract my 18, 28, 38 and 48.
Vytrhli mi *osmnáctku*, *osmadvacítku*, *osmatřicítku* a *osmačtyřicítku*. 

*Osmatřicítka* is also a revolver (like S&W Model 10).


----------



## Encolpius

If Bibax has mentioned a "thing", that reminds me of the *"šestsettrojka" (603)*, the former Czechoslovak Rolls-Royce. 
And "jedničky, dvojky, trojky... also can mean *the size of the bras* (breasts): "XY má trojky." [she has 3]
Then, it means TV channel: na jedničce (on the 1st TV channel), na dvojce, na trojce
And I recalled: jednička, dvojka, trojka .... when you shift gears in the automobile
I wonder how it all works also in other languages.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I need a big favour. The names of numbers are a little bit difficult in Slavic language, I couldn't find a list on the net, first of all, maybe because they are seldom written, mostly pronounced. Would you please make a list of *the name* of numbers in all Slavic languages. Thank you so much and for the earlier cooperation as well. Enc.
> 
> *Czech*:
> 1-10: jednička, dvojka, trojka, čtyřka, pětka, sedmička, osmička, desítka
> 11-19: it is easy how to create it, number + -ka > jedenáct-ka, dvanáct-ka...etc.
> 20-90: dvacítka, třicítka, čtyřicítka; padesátka, šedesátka, sedmdesátka, osmdesátka, devadesátka
> 100 stovka
> 
> So, you say: I'll take the bus/tram No 7, No 11, No 20 > jedu sedmičkou, jedenáctkou, dvacítkou (Instrumental)



*Slovenian:*
1-10: enka, dvojka, trojka, štirka/štirica, petka/petica, šestka/šestica, sedemka/sedmica, osmica, devetka/devetica, desetka/desetica*
11-19: number + -ka or number + -ica > enajst-ka or enajst-ica, dvanajst-ka or dvanajst-ica, etc.
20-90: dvajsetka/dvajsetica, tridesetka/tridesetica, štiridesetka/štiridesetica, petdesetka/petdesetica, šestdesetka/šestdesetica, sedemdesetka/sedemdesetica, osemdesetka/osemdesetica, devetdesetka/devetdesetica
100: stotka/stotica

I'm waiting for (bus) number seven. = *Čakam sedmico/sedemko.*

Zastava 101 was a popular Yugoslav-era car. In Slovenia, it was commonly known as *stoenka*.

* NOTE: *Dvojica* and *trojica* exist as well, but they have different meanings. *Enica* for "one" exists but is rare.


----------



## Encolpius

It seems a little bit complicated if Slovenian has 2 words for all numbers. Is there any difference? Maybe the words on the first place are more common?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Encolpius said:


> It seems a little bit complicated if Slovenian has 2 words for all numbers. Is there any difference? Maybe the words on the first place are more common?



I don't perceive any substantive difference. After all, the feminine suffixes -ka and -ica are generally equivalent. (As mentioned, however, *dvojica* and *trojica* do have a different meaning.) _Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika_ doesn't mention any difference (in the context we're discussing) either:



> *sedmíca*  -e ž (í) 1. pog. _številka sedem: obkrožiti sedmico / na tej progi vozi sedmica tramvaj, avtobus številka sedem ∙ žarg., med. izpuliti sedmico predzadnji kočnik 2. igralna karta s sedmimi znaki: križeva sedmica ♪_*
> *





> *sédemka*  -e [dǝm] ž (ẹ́) pog. _številka sedem: napisati sedemko / peljati se s sedemko s tramvajem, avtobusom številka sedem ♪_



Both forms are commonly used. There is some variation of preference from number to number, but Google search results are probably as good an indicator of that as anything else.


----------



## Anicetus

In BCS some number names are formed only with the suffix _-ica_, while others can be formed either with _-ica_ or _-ka_. Let's take a closer look:
1: *jedinica* (_jedinka_ actually means "individua" rather than "one")
2-4 can take either suffix, but if _-ka_ is used, it's added to numeral noun stems: *dvica/dvojka, trica/trojka, četvrtica/četvorka*
5-8 can only have _-ica_: *petica, šestica, sedmica, osmica*
9-19 can have both again: *devetica/devetka, desetica/desetka, jedanaestica/jedanaestka, dvanaestica/dvanaestka, trinaestica/trinaestka* etc.
20, 30, 40 etc: *dvadesetica, tridesetica, četrdesetica* etc. sound better to me, but I don't think *dvadesetka* etc. are impossible either
100 can be either *stotica* or *stotka*
1000 is *tisućica*

Names for numbers consisting of more words are formed according to their last part, like in other Slavic languages.

As for the _-ica/-ka_ doublettes, there's no difference in meaning.

_Zastava 101_ is popularly known as _Stojadin_ in BCS, but _Stojedinica_ is a local colloquial name for _Radio 101_, a radio station from Zagreb.


----------



## Miliu

Could you put examples in BCS or English of what is a "number name"? The name of a bus, a football player, a day of the month and so on?


----------



## Azori

*Slovak*:
1-10: jednotka, dvojka, trojka, štvorka, päťka, šestka, sedmička, osmička, deviatka, desiatka
11-19: jedenástka, dvanástka, trinástka, štrnástka, pätnástka, šestnástka, sedemnástka, osemnástka, devätnástka
20-90: dvadsiatka, tridsiatka, štyridsiatka, päťdesiatka, šesťdesiatka, sedemdesiatka, osemdesiatka, deväťdesiatka
100 stovka
1000 tisícka

I'll take the bus/tram No 7, No 11, No 20 = pôjdem / idem sedmičkou, jedenástkou, dvadsiatkou


Encolpius said:


> If Bibax has mentioned a "thing", that reminds me of the *"šestsettrojka" (603)*, the former Czechoslovak Rolls-Royce.
> And "jedničky, dvojky, trojky... also can mean *the size of the bras* (breasts): "XY má trojky." [she has 3]
> Then, it means TV channel: na jedničce (on the 1st TV channel), na dvojce, na trojce
> And I recalled: jednička, dvojka, trojka .... when you shift gears in the automobile
> I wonder how it all works also in other languages.


It works the same way in Slovak.


bibax said:


> Some examples how to use the names of numbers in Czech (they are declined like the feminine nouns):
> 
> Z matematiky dostal trojku.
> Dám si dvanáctku (12° beer).
> Mám jen tisícovku (1000 Kč banknote).
> Čekám na sedmičku. (streetcar #7 or seven in a card play)
> Právě jely dvě desítky za sebou (two streetcars #10).
> Byly tam dvě osmnáctky (two 18 year old girls).


In Slovak:

Z matematiky dostal trojku.
Dám si dvanástku.
Mám len tisícku.
Čakám na sedmičku.
Práve išli dve desiatky za sebou.
Boli tam dve osemnástky.


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian you cannot make the number name for every number. Here what comes to mind (in red names that can be used for a bus):

1-10: единица, двойка, тройка, четвёртка, пятёрка, шестёрка, семёрка, восьмёрка, девятка, десятка (all can be used for a bus number)

11-19: n/a (theoretically you can add *-ка *to a number and form a name, but it is not used. A bus would be called одиннадцатый - eleventh)

21, 22, 35, 48 etc...: n/a (I can't even theoretically imagine how a name could be formed)

Tens:
20, 30: двадцатка, тридцатка (possibly can be used as a bus number)

40: сороковник (used mostly as slang for age; in case of a bus, it would probably be сороковой - fourthieth)

50-90: n/a (I can't even theoretically imagine how a name could be formed)

100: сотня (possibly can be used as a bus number)


----------



## VelikiMag

Regarding BCS, in Serbia and Montenegro numbers 2-4 and 9-10 have exclusively -_ka_ endings. Also, number 1000 is _hiljada_; _tisuća_ is perceived chiefly as a croatism. 

Non-round numbers greater than 20 take names after the last cipher, e.g. 23 is _dvadesettrojka_. It is interesting that in colloquial language they have somewhat reduced pronunciation, 23 - _dvaestrojka_.

In Serbia, number 1 is colloquially called _kec_. Especially when referring to the lowest mark in school.




Miliu said:


> Could you put examples in BCS or English of what  is a "number name"? The name of a bus, a football player, a day of the  month and so on?


A "number name" is how you "call" a number. In English, you call them by adding a word _number_ before the number itself (_number one, number two, number ten,_ _etc_.). In Slavic Languages, as you can see, there are separate words for number names. From grammatical point of view those words aren't numbers but nouns. They don't express quantity, just names.

When it comes to buses (and other means of public transport), they take the name of the number of the line they are assigned on. So a bus number 10 is called _desetka_. However, if a name of the line includes a letter as well (for example 10A), then you don't use a "number name". You then simply say _autobus deset-A_.

Some other things which have a number in their name/designation can informally be called by the "number name". For example, MiG-29 is _dvadesetdevetka_, and Peugeot 407 is _četiristosedmica_.


----------



## Duya

See also this thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2446216


----------



## Encolpius

Miliu said:


> Could you put examples in BCS or English of what is a "number name"? The name of a bus, a football player, a day of the month and so on?



dvojka = um dois, trojka = um três, četvorka = um quatro... etc.

Day of the month? I don't think it works.


----------



## marco_2

*Polish:

*1 - 10: jedynka, dwójka, trójka, czwórka, piątka, szóstka, siódemka, ósemka, dziewiątka, dziesiątka
11 - 20: jedenastka, dwunastka, trzynastka, czternastka, piętnastka, szesnastka, siedemnastka, osiemnastka, dziewiętnastka, dwudziestka
30 - 90: trzydziestka, czterdziestka, pięćdziesiątka, sześćdziesiątka, siedemdziesiątka, osiemdziesiątka, dziewięćdziesiątka
100 - setka, 200 ... ? - we don't use such nouns,  _apart _from _pięćsetka (500).


_I'll take the tram No. 7 / 15 - _Pojadę siódemką / piętnastką _(Instrumental)

1) In my home city the buses have numbers from 100 to 200 and we use them in Nominative (I'll take the bus No 102 - _Pojadę sto dwa, _though it is a shortened form of _Pojadę autobusem (numer) sto dwa.
_2) In colloquial speech we call a 100-zloty bank note *stówka *or *stówa.
*
3) And talking about school marks: I got 2 / 3. - _Dostałem dwójkę / trójkę _or _dwóję / tróję._


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you for the excellent answers, I am a little bit surprised, except Czech/Slovak names of numbers can mean *not so much* (or just you all forgot). I wonder what Miliu meant by the days of the months cause it does not work in Czech/Slovak.


----------



## BezierCurve

> 11-19: n/a (theoretically you can add *-ка to a number and form a name, but it is not used. A bus would be called одиннадцатый - eleventh)*



What about a football team? Can you sometimes hear *одиннадцатка *in that context (like here)?


----------



## rusita preciosa

BezierCurve said:


> What about a football team? Can you sometimes hear *одиннадцатка *in that context (like here)?


It seems like here the word is used jockingly: note that it is in quotation marks. The author simply made up the word *одиннадцаткa* (team of 11 players) to avoid repeating the word *состав *and to sound "clever" (note quotation marks here too).


> Нападающий Олег Маик в прошлом сезоне не часто появлялся в основном составе команды, но после летних сборов намерен закрепить за собой место в стартовой "одиннадцатке".


----------

